# How to set up a construction thread?



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guy's

I'm new to computers so I'll need a lot of "step by step" instruction. I'd like to start a thread to chronicle my theater build but I don't know how. I hear you need to have a host site to download pictures to? From there I don't know much. I've been taking pictures, finishing the riser now & would like to start posting them. I know how to download them to my computer, after that I'm guessing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We can host the pictures for you... up to a limit. Use the Image Gallery.

Once you have uploaded an image or images, you can either continue to use the gallery, or click on your user name in the welcome block where it shows, "*Welcome, Tonto*" and it will take you to your profile page. On your profile page you can click on your Image Gallery tab and see thumbnails of your most recent images, which I may change to show more when I get the time to do so. You can also upload images from your Image Gallery tab on your profile pages... and from the New Thread Display Options:







or the Post Reply Display Options:







. The Go Advanced button in the Quick Reply box also takes you to the Post Reply page with Display Options.

Uploading images to the Image Gallery is very easy. After clicking Upload, choose a category, then browse to where your images are located on your computer and select them... fill in all the other info on that page and then click on the Upload button at the bottom of that page.

When you view your images from the gallery, there is a link you can highlight beneath each image that all you have to do is cut and paste into your post using the







button when posting. That button allows you to insert the URL of your image... or a thumbnail.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tonto said:


> Hey guy's
> 
> I'm new to computers so I'll need a lot of "step by step" instruction. I'd like to start a thread to chronicle my theater build but I don't know how. I hear you need to have a host site to download pictures to? From there I don't know much. I've been taking pictures, finishing the riser now & would like to start posting them. I know how to download them to my computer, after that I'm guessing.


Just go to the home page ... scroll down (almost 1/3 of the page) and in the left side you'll see "Home theather construction" click there and at the begining youl see "New thread" ... click there "name it" and start writting and posting your pictures :yes:

Good Luck


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guy's, just got back from the store with my daughter, she rented Snow Buddies so were loading it now. Will start a thread soon....it's movie time!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, Tonto: Bad File - No File or File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type

This is the message I get after I click upload. I don't know wha that means. I downloaded the pictures to my computor & tried to get them that way. I also tried to get them directly from the care reader, Same message. Any help?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tonto said:


> Sorry, Tonto: Bad File - No File or File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type


Maybe your pictures are to large to download ... :yes:

You can try here www.putfile.com then just paste the link to the forum ... :bigsmile:


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

Tonto said:


> Sorry, Tonto: Bad File - No File or File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type
> 
> This is the message I get after I click upload. I don't know wha that means. I downloaded the pictures to my computer & tried to get them that way. I also tried to get them directly from the care reader, Same message. Any help?


Yes sir. What ever it is that you are using to take pictures with, find the manual and read it. The error message you are receiving is a blanket statement that can be taken literally. It may be as simple as the file extension, eg, picture.XXX is not recognized by your computer. You may need to install specific software to the computer to extract data from your picture taking device.

Hope this helps in some way,

Brien


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Brien,
I have a Olympus Camedia 4000 that came with software to download the camera to my computer. I also have a separate card reader (faster & saves camera battery life) that came with its own software (I tried uploading form the computer & straight from the reader). These are 4 MP pictures, surely I'm just not doing something right. I'm going to see if my friend @ work can take a look at it one day when we have time. He's an IT guru, hopefully he can show me what I have to do.


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

mp4? This is an audio/video format  Even 4mp is audio, but strictly audio no video.

Most graphics are stored in .gif, .jpg, .png, .bmp. This site (hometheatershack.com) may not allow the uploading of the MP4 or 4MP data format.

Thanks,

Brien


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

double post / my fire wall is interferring


----------

